# Kathyâ€™s Surgery (final Report 7-10-06)



## vern38

Well other than being super sore Kathy's surgery went well today. The Dr. said it looked promising and all we need to confirm it is the lab results. He said if they come back ok there will not be any other treatment needed. There was a surprise when they opened her up they found some sort of large growth. He told me what it was but I'm not even going to try and repeat it, I would mess that one up for sure. Well it's down to the final wait, the next 72 hours is going to drive me crazy







.

Vern, on the road mobil...


----------



## drobe5150

vern

hang in there buddy, we are keeping our fingers crossed that everything will be ok.

you & kathy are in our thoughts and prayers.

darrel & katie


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Our thoughts are with you and Kathy.


----------



## California Jim

Best wishes and prayers for you both tonight.


----------



## Y-Guy

Our Thoughts & Prayers remain with you and Kathy!


----------



## skippershe

Big hugs to you and Kathy, you are both in our thoughts and prayers

Dawn


----------



## HootBob

Vern, 
You and Kathy will be in our thoughts and prayers

Don & Family


----------



## RLW7302

Glad to hear the surgery went well. Hope the next 72 hours go just as well. Hang in there. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and Kathy.

- Roger


----------



## summergames84

Vern, Thanks for the positive update! That is really good news. You and Kathy are in our daily prayers.


----------



## W4DRR

Hope everything works out OK for you and Kathy. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.

Bob


----------



## Ghosty

Our prayers are wilth you ... good luck


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

Vern, just stay on the forum and I guarantee the 72 hours will fly by!









hand in there and keep us "posted" on her recovery.Tawnya


----------



## madmaccm

Vern,

You and Kathy are in our thoughts and prayers !!

C-Mac


----------



## RizFam

Vern our thoughts & prayers continue for you, Kathy & family.








Tami, John & John Luke


----------



## wolfwood

Vern, you're amazing. In the midst of all you are dealing with, you take time out to keep us updated. AMAZING! (and, I might add, much appreciated).

The candles will be lit at Wolfwood tonight in your & Kathy's honor and as a tribute to your spirits!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Thanks for the update, Vern. We have been thinking of you and Kathy, and it is good to hear a positive prognosis.







Hang in there buddy! Our hearts are with the two of you, and we look forward to hearing Kathy is back on her feet.

God bless,
Doug


----------



## ARzark

Vern, great news on the promising surgery! Hang in there for the results..... I know that will be just as promising for you and Kathy. We're all here for you and there are lots of Outbacker prayers pulling for you two!


----------



## kbrazielTx

Vern,
This is great news. As you know my DW and I just went through the same situation and the wait is very tiresome. Carol and I will be thinking of you both daily until you get the final news. Do your best to think of camping in your Outback and maybe the 72 Hours will speed on by like our Rally did!!!!!!!

God Bless,
KB and family


----------



## nonny

Still praying for both of you and sending our support in spirit! God bless!


----------



## campmg

Remember you have over 2,000 Outbackers thinking and praying for you and Kathy. sunny


----------



## Lady Di

Vern,

You and Kathy have been in our daily prayers eversince we heard of the issue. The surgery is over, so one waiting period is over. We will keep praying that this will be the end of that issue.

Dave and Rita


----------



## Katrina

The good news will be here before you know it.
We'll be thinking about you!
Jim and Katrina


----------



## Reverie

A prayer chain of 2000 is lifting you and Kathy up. If you can throw yourself into something else for three days it will make the time go by faster but I know this will always be there until you find out. I really believe that God didn't equip me with the power to bear this, it is his job...

Reverie


----------



## prevish gang

Great news, Vern. Petting that sweet little puppy will keep you calm while you wait for the news. Still praying for you both.
Don and Darlene


----------



## NDJollyMon

Hang in there you two!


----------



## Sooner State Outbackers

WOW! Vern, did you ever dream that this site would be a 2000 member plus , prayer chain for you and your wife? This site truly is FAMILY...GOD bless....Don.


----------



## vern38

prevish gang said:


> Great news, Vern. Petting that sweet little puppy will keep you calm while you wait for the news. Still praying for you both.
> Don and Darlene
> [snapback]129231[/snapback]​


Hummm but when I wake up in the morning I have to wash the bed sheets







. Seams like the last 2 days he hasn't woke me up at night to take him out. Im glad I put a plastic matress cover on the bed. Bet I have the cleanest bed sheets in the park.










Vern


----------



## PDX_Doug

That sounds familiar, Vern! We had the same problem with our Cowboy last winter. Something about being on a bed, and his bladder just had a mind of it's own. Even if he had just been ouside!

But, thanks to some expert and patient advice from Wollfie, he is now a happy camper and welcome on the bed again. Thanks Wolfie!









Vern, how is Kathy feeling? Getting more comfortable, I hope!

Hang in!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob

vern38 said:


> Hummm but when I wake up in the morning I have to wash the bed sheets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Seams like the last 2 days he hasn't woke me up at night to take him out. Im glad I put a plastic matress cover on the bed. Bet I have the cleanest bed sheets in the park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vern
> [snapback]129293[/snapback]​


Thank goodness for plastic covers








At least you are getting some good nights sleep during this situation you are going through
You are all in our Thought and Prayers

Don & Family


----------



## z-family




----------



## mountainlady56

Vern,
Hope you and Kathy do well. I know it's as hard on you as it is on her. Take care and keep us posted. You'll be in our thoughts and prayers!
Darlene action


----------



## vern38

Well today she was smiling and being a [email protected]$$. This is a sign she is feeling better.









Vern


----------



## camping479

Glad to hear it Vern, praying all continues to go well.

Mike


----------



## HootBob

That's great Vern thanks for keeping us updated

Don


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

vern38 said:


> Well today she was smiling and being a [email protected]$$. This is a sign she is feeling better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vern
> [snapback]129475[/snapback]​


you go Kathy! I like you already! I've had SEVERAL surgeries and Rick says I get mouthy and feisty each and every time.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

vern38 said:


> prevish gang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news, Vern.Â Petting that sweet little puppy will keep you calm while you wait for the news.Â Still praying for you both.
> Don and Darlene
> [snapback]129231[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hummm but when I wake up in the morning I have to wash the bed sheets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Seams like the last 2 days he hasn't woke me up at night to take him out. Im glad I put a plastic matress cover on the bed. Bet I have the cleanest bed sheets in the park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vern
> [snapback]129293[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

hey Vern, keep in mind, his enviroment has been disrupted too and he senses your range of emotions.Often, a dogs behavior will change too. It's important to let him know he's not in trouble and he's still loved. Now go give a belly rub and ear rub and kissies ( dog talk-pathetic, huh?)


----------



## Four4RVing

We just got back from a 4 day camping trip (where there was no internet







)and are catching up on the "Outbackers News". Hope it's not too late, but we will also be praying for you and Kathy!
Ken and Cindi


----------



## gone campin

Vern & Kathy,
We just got back from a weeks camping. We are praying for you both as well. Keep the positive thinking going at all times.

Jack and Linda


----------



## vern38

Doxie-Doglover said:


> vern38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prevish gang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great news, Vern. Petting that sweet little puppy will keep you calm while you wait for the news. Still praying for you both.
> Don and Darlene
> [snapback]129231[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hummm but when I wake up in the morning I have to wash the bed sheets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Seams like the last 2 days he hasn't woke me up at night to take him out. Im glad I put a plastic matress cover on the bed. Bet I have the cleanest bed sheets in the park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vern
> [snapback]129293[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hey Vern, keep in mind, his enviroment has been disrupted too and he senses your range of emotions.Often, a dogs behavior will change too. It's important to let him know he's not in trouble and he's still loved. Now go give a belly rub and ear rub and kissies ( dog talk-pathetic, huh?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]129505[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

 No wet sheets last night, just a bunch of puddles. Never fear the mop and lemon pinesol are here...











> Now go give a belly rub and ear rub and kissies ( dog talk-pathetic, huh?) smile.gif


I did























Vern

No sooner than I made this post "Oh No" another puddle







This guy is the fastest wizzer in SouthWest Texas


----------



## RLW7302

vern38 said:


> No sooner than I made this post "Oh No" another puddle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is the fastest wizzer in SouthWest Texas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]129677[/snapback]​


I've got one here in Ohio that I think might give him a run for his money!









Hang in there, Vern. Glad to hear Kathy is doing better.

-Roger.


----------



## PDX_Doug

vern38 said:


> Well today she was smiling and being a [email protected]$$. This is a sign she is feeling better.


A good sign, for sure!








Thanks for the update Vern.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## vern38

Well today Kathy was pinging around the Hospital today. Started eating and has been walking like crazy for the last 2 days and of course wants to go home tomorrow. Guess it depends what the Dr says tomorrow. "THE BIG DAY"









Vern


----------



## Katrina

vern38 said:


> Well today Kathy was pinging around the Hospital today. Started eating and has been walking like crazy for the last 2 days and of course wants to go home tomorrow. Guess it depends what the Dr says tomorrow. "THE BIG DAY"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vern
> [snapback]129884[/snapback]​


Best of luck to you both!!!!!!!
We're counting on good news!!


----------



## RizFam

vern38 said:


> Well today Kathy was pinging around the Hospital today. Started eating and has been walking like crazy for the last 2 days and of course wants to go home tomorrow. Guess it depends what the Dr says tomorrow. "THE BIG DAY"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vern
> [snapback]129884[/snapback]​


Excellent.........You can't beat the Power of Prayer!!
Will continue to storm Heaven with our Prayers Vern.

Tami


----------



## countrygirl

You both are in my prayers Vern!!


----------



## prevish gang

vern38 said:


> Well today Kathy was pinging around the Hospital today. Started eating and has been walking like crazy for the last 2 days and of course wants to go home tomorrow. Guess it depends what the Dr says tomorrow. "THE BIG DAY"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vern
> [snapback]129884[/snapback]​


Good news. That is what we are waiting for. Goodluck tomorrow. Kathy, keep the attitude. It helps you keep fighting.
Darlene


----------



## PDX_Doug

I have a feeling tomorrow is going to be a glorious day, Vern! sunny 
With all the positive 'waves' around here, it's bound to be great!

Give Kathy our best, and you hang in there too!









Happy Trails,
Doug and Shannon


----------



## RVCarolina

Our thoughts and prayers are with you-all. Hope you have nothing but good news tomorrow.
Fred


----------



## vern38

First of all I want to Thank everyone and your prayers. This has been quite a stressful time for Kathy and I both. It has not only been stressful but physically and emotionally draining as well. Burning the candle at both ends doesnâ€™t even come close to a description. Anyway the results came in early this morning and Kathy got a clean bill of health *(THEY GOT IT ALL)*. This takes a very large load off my shoulders and now just feel drained, but at least I still have my DW in good health and this I am thankful for. When something like this happens in your life and there is a chance you could loose a partner it can crush you. Maybe if we are lucky we will make another 28 years of marriage now.

Thanks again all, you don't know just how much we really appreciate it.

Vern









*PS: South Central Outbackers, get ready for the August Rally!!!*


----------



## Golden Mom

Vern - That is great news! Prayers have indeed been answered. 
Wishing Kathy a speedy recovery and you some rest and relaxation!

God Bless!
Beth & Family


----------



## RizFam

*THANK GOD OUR PRAYERS WERE ANSWERED*

You can count on me to continue to pray.

Tami


----------



## camping479

Good news Vern!!!!

Mike


----------



## California Jim

Outstanding Vern


----------



## z-family




----------



## kbrazielTx

Great News,

Tell Kathy we are all celebrating the news with you both!!!!!!!































The Braziels


----------



## wolfwood

> Now go give a belly rub and ear rub and kissies ( dog talk-pathetic, huh?) smile.gif





> I did
> 
> Vern
> 
> No sooner than I made this post "Oh No" another puddle This guy is the fastest wizzer in SouthWest Texas


Ya know, Vern. As soon as I read that earlier response from you, I presumed you must have given the "belly rub and ear rub and kissies" to the wrong one and that the pup was just a bit put out that Kathy got the "good stuff".









Good thing, too!!!! NEVER underestimate the power of good belly & ear rubs!!!









Congrats to you and Kathy! LOOK OUT SUMMER, here they come!!!!


----------



## skippershe

Such great news!
















Now it's time to rest up and get ready for those rallys. I am so happy to hear that Kathy is ok...

No prayers left unanswered this time








Dawn


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oh, man, Vern... That is just the best news ever!









I am so glad the report came back so positive (well, negative)! You guys take care of yourselves now. Hopefully you both can take some time just to unwind a bit, and catch your breath.

GREAT! GREAT! NEWS!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jewel

I am so relieved to hear the wonderful news. It's been hard for me to reply to this b/c of my uncle. I just want you to know, that I have been praying for you and Kathy even though I didnt reply to you. You both will continue to be in my prayers. Always.

Take care Vern and Kathy.

Jewels


----------



## Katrina

I'm really glad to hear the good news!!!!!!

side note: I can't believe that there were this many replies with any dancing banannas until now!


----------



## Highlander96

Good news Vern & Kathy! sunny sunny sunny We have been thinking about you.

Michelle


----------



## HootBob

Vern glad to hear they got it all and Kathy got a clean bill of health
We can only imagine how rough it must have been for you
And thank you for keeping us update

Don & Family


----------



## 3LEES

Great News Vern and Kathy!

I understand your feelings about potentially losing your life partner.

I don't know what I would do without the love of my life.

Now, get her feeling better. And then go out and inspire us with those Maxi Mods!

Dan


----------



## summergames84

Oh, Vern, that is such good news. Take care and we'll see you in Aug at the Rio Frio!


----------



## prevish gang

This is a great day. Be prepared for the emotions to flow now that you can let your guard down a bit. Before this you were trying to maintain in order to cope. The let down always comes. When it does, just go with it and then get everything together again. I had to face almost losing a newborn child. It was touch and go for 3 weeks. It wasns't until the crisis had passed that I let my guard down and crashed. Then having to take care of 4 small children forced me into having to be strong again. This said, I am soooo happy for you both and will continue to keep you in my prayers.
Darlene


----------



## nonny

God is so good and I'm so glad he blessed both of you. I know first hand what it's like to lose your partner. My first husband died in an auto accident and my second husband had leukemia. He fought a valiant fight to the end, which came without warning 1 1/2 years later. I am always so happy when someone has a different outcome and I know this blessing couldn't happen to 2 nicer people! Now, prayers for a quick recovery and your life (and nerves) to become more stable ASAP will be coming your way from me (and I expect about 2000 other Outbackers)!


----------



## Mrs Crawfish

Vern, we were so glad to read your good news!!!!! Hope you both can get some real R & R time now. Please know that your family is in our thoughts and prayers . We will continue to look for your updates on the Forum.

Leon and Margaret sunny


----------



## countrygirl

That is awesome Vern and Kathy!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

Vern and Kathy,

how wonderful! wow! now you can get on with the rest of your lives! go Outbacking!


----------

